# TAKE THE TRAIN!



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I'd LOVE to see a revival of affordable American passenger service.









Maybe it's time to rediscover the train


Like a lot of kids, I loved trains. Over time, the train went out of style, except for a few times that I took the Baltimore-New York express on business trips. It was convenient and dropped you off within walking distance of yo...




www.americanthinker.com


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I would like to see that too….

Unfortunately, the affordable part will be the problem…..


----------

